# Ware county



## floridacrakr (Nov 1, 2011)

anybody seen any signs of the bucks chasing yet? didnt see anything this past wknd. skeeters are the worst ive ever seen anywhere! i wanna go this wknd, but dont know if i can deal with the skeets. unblievable,they were huge and millions of em. i guess with it so dry for so long then all that rain it was just a matter of time.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 3, 2011)

thermacell dude


----------

